# preparing garden for winter



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

hi everyone,i am cleaning out my garden and getting it ready for winter....i know i have alot of cut worm and corn worm in my soil...how do i controll this now, or can i? thanks.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

nematodes they will go after any bad bugs in your soil. you can find them at http://www.arbico-organics.com/


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

do nematodes survive the winter? in the frozen ground.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

not sure about that but they would do good in spring and threw summer and into fall to get a handle on the grubs in the soil. I use them every spring in my garden and don't have a problem with grubs eating things in the garden.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

i think i will put some in the spring...i read about them..they are good little fellers...lol


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

yes they have kept my root veggies free from bugs


----------



## frilenca (Sep 7, 2012)

I think you should have it cleaned by artificial grass suppliers and then install artificial grass lawn for your garden. It is really helpful in the winter.


----------



## Tracy1088 (Sep 26, 2012)

I also have kept my root veggies free from bugs. Great stuff. Thanks


----------



## Tracy1088 (Sep 26, 2012)

*free viral ebooks*

Giving stuff away for free and making money from it is one of the most powerful tactics today from which you can generate multiple passive income streams for yourself. Everyone likes free stuff (and I bet you're not different) so I'd like to give you all the tools from which you can create your own viral branded ebooks to profit from.

I like to write and create my own ebooks which I give away from various web sites I set up to compliment the ebooks. With each of my ebooks I grant the reader give-away rights and provide them with a separate version of the ebook in to which they can insert their own affiliate links then give it away. If any sales result from the reader's affiliate links then they get the commissions.

Now, for the first time I'm making all my free rebrandable ebooks (current and future) available in one place - here - and it's entirely free of charge. So please help yourself. Full rebranding instructions and software included.


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephanie, where do you get nematodes ? I have never used that
thank you


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

you get them at seed stores , you can also order them from seed catalogs. i heard they are great for the garden..i am going to apply some in the spring.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.arbico-organics.com/ I get mine and other good bugs from this company.


----------

